# What the Ryan Knapton (carver guru) says about boots



## Myoko

Interesting to hear what an acknowledged expert in carving and free riding says about how he sets up his boots.

It's not just about size and fit although massively important, it's also about response, feel and adaptation to the normal problems we all encounter at times whilst boarding.


----------



## WigMar

Putting soccer shin guard inserts in between the liner and the shell is interesting. I'm not sure I've experienced the discomfort he's talking about. Seems like an easy way to make a boot stiffer in specific areas. Reminds me of the old days where people would ride Sorels with stiffeners cut from buckets. 

He also recommends using old liners in new boots. I've been doing this and it's pretty good. Funny he doesn't like Burton liners, and uses Intuition liners. I'm a big fan of Intuition's burrito wrap liners myself.

I'm gonna get some Strap-ins asap. I've been on the fence about them. I've been noticing the very top of my boots loosen up about halfway through the day and I don't like stopping to deal with it.


----------



## kieloa

Myoko said:


> Interesting to hear what an acknowledged expert in carving and free riding says about how he sets up his boots.


When has Knapton started freeriding? I don't usually watch his videos, but what I'v seen, he's just doing butt-ugly-carving in groomers.

Im leaning more and more towards softer boots(and bindings). I like how my Adidas Lexicons fit and love how they get a bit softer in use.


----------



## drblast

Strap-ins are great.


----------



## ridethecliche

drblast said:


> Strap-ins are great.


I bought a few after you'd mentioned them. Need to find them so I can actually use them!


----------

